
Femtolisp: A lightweight, robust, scheme-like Lisp implementation - auvi
https://github.com/JeffBezanson/femtolisp
======
KenoFischer
Used to implement the parser/lowering for Julia! It's probably on the way out
at this point, but it's served us very well this past decade.

